

Invalid SSL certificate for www.php.net, belonging to cu.be - ai_ja_nai
https://www.php.net/

======
ai_ja_nai
they fixed that

------
ai_ja_nai
Notice that this doesn't happen when heading to
[https://php.net](https://php.net), only for
[https://www.php.net](https://www.php.net).

Bad vhost?

